# Need help plzz. bought 94 wilderness 5 th wheel



## dloveb (Sep 22, 2012)

Well I bought94 wilderness by fleetwood. My battery doesn't charge. But im wondering if the converter in it. Even has the charger built in. I don't have pics of my converter. But I will post some later in today. Plz any suggestions. Be grateful. I'm new to the camper. Thing. It's my first camper. So ne advice on ne thing. Will help.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am guessing you have it plugged in? IS the battery connected? IS the battery any good? 

check the voltage on the battery wires while the camper is plugged in and see if it has voltage on the wires. Also they maybe a disconnecting means for the inverter check for this also.


----------



## dloveb (Sep 22, 2012)

I put a new battery in. I have it plugged in. It seems like it was only about 7.65 volts coming out of the wires. Inverter? What do u mean ..I also don't understand on my converter. There is no switch to switch it from 110 to 12 volt.? Should there be? Ive been looking online most converters say converter/ charger. Mine doesn't say it. I took the converter out all fuses n wires look good. Like I said I'm new to this.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't believe 7.65 volts will charge your battery, you may have a bad charger circuit. I don't know what to tell you. I would have to check mine but I would think it would be charging in the neighborhood of 13-volts to maintain the charge.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

MikeS2942 said:


> I am guessing you have it plugged in? IS the battery connected? IS the battery any good?
> 
> check the voltage on the battery wires while the camper is plugged in and see if it has voltage on the wires. Also they maybe a disconnecting means for the inverter check for this also.


this



MikeS2942 said:


> I don't believe 7.65 volts will charge your battery, you may have a bad charger circuit. I don't know what to tell you. I would have to check mine but I would think it would be charging in the neighborhood of 13-volts to maintain the charge.


 and this. 7 volts isnt enough.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I will check mine to see what the output voltage is, I only have one battery so it should be the same as yours

When it is hooked up to your truck what is the voltage on the battery (power unplugged) will your tow vehicle charge your battery? You should be able to plug in your truck and it should change your battery also. You also should be able to run everything in your camper plugged into your truck. 

This bypasses the on-board charging of your camper. Try thins and see what the results are. I am just trying to give you a path to test it, without seeing it is difficult.


----------



## dloveb (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok will try hooking it up to my truck. See what happens.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I dont think the invertor charges the battery

I think it only charges when hooked to the truck


----------



## dloveb (Sep 22, 2012)

Haven't tried it to my truck yet. But shouldn't everything work with it plugged in 110. Nothing works unless I hook battery up to. So my battery has to be hooked up to ? In order complete the circuit. If I in hook my battery while plugged in with 110. Everything shuts off?


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

dloveb said:


> Haven't tried it to my truck yet. But shouldn't everything work with it plugged in 110. Nothing works unless I hook battery up to. So my battery has to be hooked up to ? In order complete the circuit. If I in hook my battery while plugged in with 110. Everything shuts off?


Sounds to me like you just need a new converter.

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-converters/wfco-converter.htm

Yes, the converter charges the battery as well as supplies 12v to the camper. 
As far as the truck charging the camper, yes it will. However you may have to double check and make sure the correct wire is connected and being powered. It's been a while but if I remember correctly on my 2008 GM I had to connect the power wire and install a fuse in the box myself, even though it was there it was wrapped up in a harness by master cylinder.

Here's the diagram for the connector. http://rvbasics.com/techtips/rv-travel-trailer-plug-wiring.html


----------

